# I slayed the dragon!



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello all my CP friends....it is me Jaxx. I wanted to share some pictures of me slaying the dragon! Mommy bought me a new toy. They sent a regular size instead of small like Mommy ordered but I didn't mind because it was more dragon for me to battle (and I love the squeaky thing!)

The dragon tried to get away..but I am strong and the big dragon could not get away!! I love fighting with my new dragon! I think dragon slaying is my new favorite hobby. All my chi friends should try dragon slaying it is lots of fun especially with such a loud noisy dragon like I have.


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Good job, little Dragon Slayer!!! My boys have that dragon, but in the small size and they love to slay it too! (We call the dragon "Penelope." My in-laws had one for their dog and she carried it everywhere, so I would do a voice over saying, "My name is Gracie, and this is my dragon Penelope!") Lol.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Chi Chi Mama said:


> Good job, little Dragon Slayer!!! My boys have that dragon, but in the small size and they love to slay it too! (We call the dragon "Penelope." My in-laws had one for their dog and she carried it everywhere, so I would do a voice over saying, "My name is Gracie, and this is my dragon Penelope!") Lol.


That is so cute!

I had never seen the small one until after I ordered it for Jaxx so I didn't notice there was more than one size. Jaxx loves oversized toys though and went nuts for the squeaker so I couldn't bring myself to send it back. 
Does the little one sound like a duck call? It definitely has a unique squeaker.
Jaxx has been carrying it around for days. He has only had it about a week but it already needs thrown in the wash from so much Jaxx slobber.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL, no, no duck calls, just a regular high pitched squeaker, hahaha. I think the tip of the tail makes a crinkly noise too, if I'm not mistaken.... the body also has no stuffing. There's only stuffing in the head, feet, arms and wings, but not the actual body part - there's only a squeaker in there.

My boys love oversized toys too, and run through the house with them - it looks hilarious! I probably should have gotten the big one.... oh well, when they finish this one off, I'll get the big one!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Chi Chi Mama said:


> LOL, no, no duck calls, just a regular high pitched squeaker, hahaha. I think the tip of the tail makes a crinkly noise too, if I'm not mistaken.... the body also has no stuffing. There's only stuffing in the head, feet, arms and wings, but not the actual body part - there's only a squeaker in there.
> 
> My boys love oversized toys too, and run through the house with them - it looks hilarious! I probably should have gotten the big one.... oh well, when they finish this one off, I'll get the big one!


I have been looking at the entire line of the toys because they seem so well made. 
I think the big one only has stuffing in the head, feet, arms. It has crinkly stuff in its belly. 
Luckily Jaxx cannot make the squeaker, squeak that loud because it is a loud annoying squeaker. 
I think I am going to order Jaxx the armadillo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

*Gasp! There is an armadillo???? I got the dragon from Petsmart, so I didn't know there was a website! I must see this armadillo if you get it!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I didn't either until I saw it on Amazon. There is a rooster too but it didn't get that great of reviews.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG. That is so stinking cute! Reminds me of how Toby plays with toys! He drags toys that are too big for him around my the smallest part (usually a tail or leg). He would love that toy. Where did you get it?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jaxx you are a very, very good dragon slayer for being such a small little knight! Well done!


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> OMG. That is so stinking cute! Reminds me of how Toby plays with toys! He drags toys that are too big for him around my the smallest part (usually a tail or leg). He would love that toy. Where did you get it?


They sell them at Petsmart. You can try Amazon, but I got mine from Petsmart.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chi Chi Mama said:


> They sell them at Petsmart. You can try Amazon, but I got mine from Petsmart.


Thanks! I haven't seen them, but I will be on the hunt next time I am there. Do you know the brand, by chancE?


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Too cute. I just saw that on doggie loot but thought the boys would destroy it quickly. I wanted one because well hello it IS a dragon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> OMG. That is so stinking cute! Reminds me of how Toby plays with toys! He drags toys that are too big for him around my the smallest part (usually a tail or leg). He would love that toy. Where did you get it?


I got it Amazon. It is Prime eligible too. It is made by GoDog.
Their is several different brands that I think is made by the same company. I have seen the "chew guard technology" tag at several different stores. I know Petsmarts brand is Toy Shop. I think Petco is the GoDog. I have even seen them at Target. I think the best price is Amazon though with two day shipping.
Jaxx absolutely adores it. He carries around everywhere


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I found it, thanks guys!!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

I just LOVE Jaxx!! What a handsome dragon slayer! I'm gonna hafta check those out too, Gypsy needs some toys.


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL....Your caption was irresistible and so are the pics!! lol soooo cute!!!!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Jaxx, you are a very brave boy, and that dragon is clearly no match for you! Frodo is very envious of your new toy, and has asked me to go on the Internet to see if it's sold in the uk. He wants to see if he can put up as good a fight as you.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww no one stands a chance against Jaxx!! What a brave boy you have!
I have that same toy and the pink dinosaur too but they are smaller and my babies love them!! Mimi always tries chewing the mohawk thing down the spine, lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

My guy ends up standing on part of the toy and can't understand why he isn't getting anywhere. lol


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jayda said:


> Jaxx you are a very, very good dragon slayer for being such a small little knight! Well done!


Jaxx says he needs a suit of armor so he can be a true knight! Hehe now that would be cute!


Tabcat73 said:


> Too cute. I just saw that on doggie loot but thought the boys would destroy it quickly. I wanted one because well hello it IS a dragon!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is very well made. I love it because it is a dragon. If a toy can withstand Jaxx's constant chewing for a week then it is probably going to stick around for a while. Jaxx has tried to tear off many parts of it and it looks new still well except for the puppy slobber. I haven't put it in the wash yet to see how it holds up to washing but I think it will hold up.


Lulajane said:


> I just LOVE Jaxx!! What a handsome dragon slayer! I'm gonna hafta check those out too, Gypsy needs some toys.


Aww thank you  

I am always worried about stuffies especially if they have stuffing because Jaxx goes nuts trying to get the stuffing out. This one is really well made.

I saw the smaller ones at Petsmart today. They are cute too. Jaxx loves overstuffed toys though so not sure if I am going to get a small one or not. 


Tinaschi's said:


> LOL....Your caption was irresistible and so are the pics!! lol soooo cute!!!!


Thank you!


SarahJG said:


> Jaxx, you are a very brave boy, and that dragon is clearly no match for you! Frodo is very envious of your new toy, and has asked me to go on the Internet to see if it's sold in the uk. He wants to see if he can put up as good a fight as you.


Thank you 

I hope they have them there  

I just looked on Amazon.uk and they do carry them. The prices seem way high though but maybe that means you can find them. I am sure Frodo would love it.




Zorana1125 said:


> Awwww no one stands a chance against Jaxx!! What a brave boy you have!
> I have that same toy and the pink dinosaur too but they are smaller and my babies love them!! Mimi always tries chewing the mohawk thing down the spine, lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jaxx does the same thing Mimi does! 


zellko said:


> My guy ends up standing on part of the toy and can't understand why he isn't getting anywhere. lol


That sounds so cute!


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

That is so cute! I'm going to look for that toy now for when I get my new puppy, I'm sure he or she will love it, looks like he had a blast!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo Love it!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Haha sooo cute!!!!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

LOL, love it, I needed a laugh this morning. Go Jaxx get that dragon


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

cpaoline said:


> LOL, love it, I needed a laugh this morning. Go Jaxx get that dragon


Glad Jaxx could brighten your day!!

Hope your day is getting better


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Way to go Jaxx! What a little hero you are


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Glad Jaxx could brighten your day!!
> 
> Hope your day is getting better
> 
> ...


lol, i think i just need a whole Monday morning do over


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Aw, how cute is that!!!! Loved the pics  He looked very satisfied in the last pic lol


----------

